# I think someone's growing some hair back



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've been noticing what I thought was a tiny bit more hair on my little baldy so started looking back at some pics from the past months. I don't know how much will grow back because she's still still mostly bald but I definitely see a little change...
They're not the greatest pics but you get the idea.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Yay for new fur! Why did he lose it?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I would say that's significant hair growth for her! I wonder what she'll be like in another 6 months? That's awesome!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

My gosh, she's improved so much!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww she's less nakey


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope so! I keep thinking I see more hair on Rebel but I am just dreaming. But her, it does look like a little more hair!


----------

